# Peter Stokkebye � Cube Cut



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Tobacco description: _"An American blend of air-cured toasted Burley leaves from Tennessee and aged red Virginias have been Cavendish pressed for 36 hours. Tobacco cut: The pressed cakes are cross cut to small squares for easy filing of the pipe and slow burning. Tobacco Flavor/Aroma: Natural and mellow tobacco taste."_ This one intrigued me; I have tried and liked other offerings from Peter Stokkebye, so I figured I'd give this one a go. 


















In The Tin/Pouch
The name says it all, cube cut. This is a light to medium brown mix of Burley and Virginia tobaccos that have been pressed into flakes, then cut into little cubes that are about 3 or 4 centimeters on all sides. This tobacco has a really nice nutty smell and also smells a bit like a bakery, a warm inviting fresh bread smell. The moisture level of this tobacco is a bit misleading. It seems ok as is, but no matter how much drying time I gave it never seemed enough. 

The Burn
This stuff is easy to load into the pipe, just fill up your pipe no tamping or anything is really necessary. I did tap the top of it with my finger just to settle everything in the bowl, but that was it and the draw was perfect. It was a little difficult to light, it took me 3 or 4 matches to get it lit properly. Once lit it burns ok, but seemed to burn hot no matter what I did to try to keep it cool. I also found that this tobacco also burned wet, and I had to run a pipe cleaner down my stem every once and a while to soak up some of the moisture. If given some time to dry out, this tobacco will light easier, but it still burns hot and no matter what moisture seems to collect in the bowl. 

The Smoke
This tobacco has a nice sweetness to it, not in the way an aromatic is, but more of a subtle sweetness. It has the flavor of sweet fresh bread, a very clean taste. I believe this tobacco has the Danish casing, and that is most likely where some of the sweetness comes from. I would say this tobacco is similar to Orlik Golden Sliced, not the same mind you but it has a similar quality. But it seems one pays a price for this nice flavor profile as I found that this tobacco was very bitey. I even tried changing my cadence and pipe but it still wanted to bite making for a very difficult and temperamental smoking experience. 

The Aroma
Best I can tell the aroma from this tobacco is a nice light subtly sweet tobacco aroma. However, this does come with my normal caveat that I don't smoke inside, so I can't really make any definitive comment on the room note. 

The Packaging, and Price
This tobacco is available in bulk quantities from many online retailers. I purchased a 4 ounce bag from www.wvsmokeshop.com for $5.89, though they have 1 ounce bags for $1.69 as well as larger quantities. It is also available from www.pipesandcigars.com starting at $2.99 an ounce, and www.pipesandcigars.com starting at $3.06 an ounce. You may also be able to find it at your local tobacconist. 

The Bottom Line
I would never tell someone not to buy a tobacco because everyone is different, but that being said I will not buy anymore of this. I have had other Stokkebye tobaccos and many of them I like a lot, while I did like the flavor if this tobacco and the price certainly seemed good, I will not be buying any more of it, it just seemed way too bitey for me and no matter what I did it always seemed to have moisture issues. Keep in mind that everyone is different and if this sounds like something you might like, give it a shot, just be careful you may want to smoke it in a cob and be forewarned it may jump out and bite you. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

Good review! Although I like this blend, none the less.

I find it "lightly topped" which brings it into the cusp of "almost an aromatic". Moisture is that of a flake, it could use drying time but I find it dries well after being loaded into a bowl and left alone for several hours.

The fill is easy, yet as the OP pointed out, can go hot. I find that a TIGHT tamp helps reduce free airspace between the "cubes" and it burns dry and cool. Shredding two or three cubes and sprinking on the top helps dramatically with the ignition.

Its a burley - so expect the burleyesqueness. The topping is delightful, just enough to keep your attention, but not too much to make you want to wipe your tongue off on the sidewalk. Quality leaf, as most Stokkebye offerings, and a damn good price makes this a "must try" for everyone. eace:


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

Thanks for the review. Glad to see your opinion on this tobacco is similar to what I was thinking; Just too much trouble to enjoy but I thought maybe I just didn't know how to smoke it since the guy at the tobacco shop had such good things to say about it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*



RJpuffs said:


> Good review! Although I like this blend, none the less.
> 
> I find it "lightly topped" which brings it into the cusp of "almost an aromatic". Moisture is that of a flake, it could use drying time but I find *it dries well after being loaded into a bowl and left alone for several hours*.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will have to try these. I did really enjoy the flavor, but these issues really seemed to hamper my smoking experience. Did you find it as bitey as I did?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*



Nick S. said:


> Thanks, I will have to try these. I did really enjoy the flavor, but these issues really seemed to hamper my smoking experience. Did you find it as bitey as I did?


Not at all a biter, toothless if anything (gummer?). I find burleys to be much mellower than straight VAs (except the Lane selection of PG soaked shreds they call burley blends).

The cube cut is a flake, so load/light/smoke it as such. The cube shape does present a filling challenge, but don't be afraid to use that tamper. Take test draws as you push down, you want the chunks to be in contact with each other yet not fused into one big cube-blob. Sprinkles on top (as with any flake) also help the charring and light up.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

Another great review, Nick. Interesting cut on this; I would have expected it to pull too much air through the cubes. Disappointing that it seems to be not worth getting hold of though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

*UPDATE:* 
I just smoked this again using RJpuffs suggestions. I filled up a bowl this morning and let it sit to dry out, I tamped it a bit firmer than I do with other tobaccos, and that did reduce the airspace between the cubes without affecting the draw. I also placed some rubbed out pieces on top to help with lighting. The results were a much more pleasant smoke than before, It burned much cooler, and with far less excess moisture buildup. The bite was dramatically reduced, though still there a bit, but overall not an issue. 

As I had said originally I really like the topping on this tobacco, and not that most of the issues have been remedied, I will be buying more of this. Don't overlook this one folks, give it a shot, just remember to follow RJpuffs suggestions.

Thanks again RJpuffs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*

Another great review and follow up suggestion!:first:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut*



Nick S. said:


> *UPDATE:*
> I just smoked this again using RJpuffs suggestions. I filled up a bowl this morning and let it sit to dry out, I tamped it a bit firmer than I do with other tobaccos, and that did reduce the airspace between the cubes without affecting the draw. I also placed some rubbed out pieces on top to help with lighting. The results were a much more pleasant smoke than before, It burned much cooler, and with far less excess moisture buildup. The bite was dramatically reduced, though still there a bit, but overall not an issue.
> 
> As I had said originally I really like the topping on this tobacco, and not that most of the issues have been remedied, I will be buying more of this. Don't overlook this one folks, give it a shot, just remember to follow RJpuffs suggestions.
> ...


My pleasure! :humble:

Cubes are fun (except the Borg kind). You can make a cube cut out of almost any "regular" flake. Just take a scissor and chop it along the short side, if the flake is thick it will fall into cubes (or close enough shapes). SG flakes are nice and fat and moist, others may be too thin.


----------

